# 2006 Look Frame Catalogue?



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Folks, I'm looking for a copy or scan of the 2006 Look frame catalogue. Anyone out there with one hanging around?

Thanks!


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 2006 LOOK cataloque in PDF.
Drop me a PM with your E-mail.

/Roy - DK


----------

